# Your "Rescue Kit"



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

WHAT DOES IT TAKE TO DO RESCUE?

[Author Unknown]

Your rescue "kit" should include: 

A heart of gold to accept those creatures that don't measure up as "perfect" in the eyes of the rest of the world. 

The people skills of a salesperson. . . to convince those that are looking for perfection that they will find it in a rescue dog if they are willing to look a little deeper. 

A heart of steel to be able to say no when there just isn't any more room for just one more dog. 

The knowledge that you can't save them all. 

The ability to smile and speak rationally when the 10th person for the day says "I don't want this stupid dog anymore. . . take him or I am gonna shoot him." 

Some medical knowledge. . . or your rescue vet bill will be bigger than the national debt. 

The fine art of fund raising. . . so your vet bill can be reduced to just under the size of the national debt. 

Patience for: breeders who don't care, won't help, turn their backs and say it's not their problem. 

Patience for: dogs that were incorrectly placed and come to rescue with so much excess baggage that you think they will never be adoptable. 

Patience for: owners who want a quick fix. 

Patience for: a world that no longer looks at life as a gift and the lives that we create as breeders as nothing short of miracles. 

A sense of humor. . . because sometimes a smile on your face is the only way to hide the agony and turmoil in your heart. 

A husband with housekeeping skills that are so outstanding that they could be highlighted in Good Housekeeping Magazine. . . so you can devote your time to all the rescues and be secure in the knowledge that the local Board of Health will not condemn your house. 

Personal dogs that will tolerate the never ending stream of four legged orphans, waifs and street urchins that will start arriving the moment you say. . . "I have room." 

Children that like being the "token" child to socialize every dog that comes thru the door. . . being able to say "good with kids" is a real selling point. 

Magician skills so you can change anything that comes thru the door, from black tri male to long tail and brown eyes, into blue merle female, good with kids, housebroke, crate trained and obedience trained. 

The ability to face the paperwork head-on and deal with it. . . or someone you can send it to and say. . . "Here, do something with this mess!" 

Grooming skills for those ugly ducklings waiting for their chance to be a swan. . . with a little help from you. 

I could go on but you probably get the picture. . . . None of us have all of these things but we all know that the business of rescue is a team effort. Each of us contribute what we can as a team member. Some of us cannot handle the dogs [or cats or birds or horses or rabbits or . . . ], but . . . there are other things that must be done.



Some only want to work with the dogs [themselves, or the cats or . . . ] . . . so. . . leave the paperwork to those that like it. No matter what your situation is. . . it is your willingness to help that is important. ~


----------

